# changing color or pecky cypress paneling



## Valerie1c (Aug 26, 2010)

*changing color of pecky cypress paneling*

My living room has pecky wood paneling going up to the vaulted ceiling. I am interested in changing the color from dated woodsy log cabin to rustic chic. The color is currently like http://floridacypress.com/About Cypress.htm and I would like it to look like http://www.limestoneandboxwoods.com/2009/12/pecky-cypress-gift-from-nature.html Any suggestions?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is some beautiful wood, did you know the pecky wood was actually off fall or culled out of regular cypress. It is saved and sold as pecky and is higher priced than regular cypress. I guess you could get tired of looking at the same color for a long time, what color are you planning to paint/stain it? You aren't painting it white are you?


----------



## Valerie1c (Aug 26, 2010)

I prefer not to paint at all, if I could stain that may be best. I just want the reddish brown color gone and have it look older like aged, whitish/gray- kinda like the color of driftwood.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

OH MY GOSH! painting pecker wood cypress That is like drawing facial hair on the Mona Lisa or jazzing up a Rembrandt. That wood is so rare it cost a small fortune to have! to paint it or stain it should be a crime!


----------



## Valerie1c (Aug 26, 2010)

Nailbags said:


> OH MY GOSH! painting pecker wood cypress That is like drawing facial hair on the Mona Lisa or jazzing up a Rembrandt. That wood is so rare it cost a small fortune to have! to paint it or stain it should be a crime!


The room is big and the color is overwhelming. Makes it look dark and dreary.


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

Val, in order to get to where you want to be, you have to know where you are now. Is your wood currently stained and clear coated?


----------



## Valerie1c (Aug 26, 2010)

No it is not stained or clear coated.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

Valerie1c said:


> The room is big and the color is overwhelming. Makes it look dark and dreary.


Instal lighting I bet there is not enough lighting for that room. Maybe some track lighting here and there?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Valerie1c said:


> I prefer not to paint at all, if I could stain that may be best. I just want the reddish brown color gone and have it look older like aged, whitish/gray- kinda like the color of driftwood.


Now that would look awesome, the hard part will be to get that finish off the wood. One of the pros will be here soon and tell you how to work the magic.


----------



## Nailbags (Feb 1, 2012)

jiju1943 said:


> Now that would look awesome, the hard part will be to get that finish off the wood. One of the pros will be here soon and tell you how to work the magic.


one of the ways is to weather it. let it get bleached by the sun or bleached chemically, and that I would be hesitant to try. one of the things about cedar wither it be western red cedar or cypress is it has Heavy Tannins in the wood giving it that dark red color. It serves two things it protects the tree from rot and decay from the weather and being eaten by bugs. It is also the source of that nice cedar smell. But like I said to get it to that gray it needs to be weathered or bleached thing to do is you might want to spot treat one little area with a bleach solution and see if that works?


----------

